# Model 700 accidental discharge...



## Jranger (Dec 29, 2007)

I was a bit shocked this afternoon to say the least. While hunting this afternoon I was slipping through a cut-over, thought I heard something walking in the bottom below me so I slipped over to the edge of the clearing. I getting ready as I heard the footsteps approaching. As I removed my safety, my rifle discharged.  Lucky for me I was alone and had it pointed at the ground.

Any Idea's what would cause this?
When I returned to the truck I unloaded the rifle and tried to repeat the process and found that it would dry fire if I cycled the bolt quickly. It would not do it every time, but for me once was enough...

I have been considering having this rifle bedded, pillars, the works. Should I return the rifle to Remington or just turn it over to a good Gun Smith and put a better trigger in as well?

Another note,  I had a trigger job done on this rifle 2 years ago and I am wondering if this cold be a related issue.

If anyone has any idea's I would appreciate them, also recommendations for a trustworthy gun smith. PM me if necessary.


----------



## Hammack (Dec 29, 2007)

7X57 hit the nail on the head.  I had one of the 700's in 6.5 Rem Mag that was in that batch of rifles that were not right from the factory.  As stated since it was adjusted it sounds to me like the sear engagement was not adjusted properly.  I will throw one other thing out there for consideration.  ALL Remington 700 Triggers will do this very thing if they are allowed to get dirty.   I have seen it happen time and time again on them.  I would take the gun to a QUALIFIED gunsmith, and have him clean the trigger mechanism, and properly adjust the trigger.  There is nothing wrong with a Remington factory trigger when adjusted properly, and kept clean.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 29, 2007)

wasn't there a recall on 700's for that problem??  seems like I took mine in to a Athens gun shop for that problem / recall and it was fixed in under an hour   eddy


----------



## Buzz (Dec 29, 2007)

The recall fixed the need to remove the safety to unload the gun (pre 1983 models or something like that) but it did not correct the actual design that has been known to fire on safety release.


----------



## Jranger (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I don't know what batch could have been bad, I bought mine in the late 90's. This rifle has never given me any problems, I will take the advice here and let a smith check it out. I still want to build it up and it looks like down time for the rifle anyway...
Thanks Folks..


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 29, 2007)

Happened to my BIL some time back...Got back to the truck to
unload, and Boom....Hole in the truck door !!!


----------



## jason8047 (Dec 29, 2007)

Dang, ya'll are making me nervous.  I guess mine is an older one cause I have to put it on fire to unload the round in the chamber.  I dont like that but didnt know they had changed it.  That in itself makes me a nervous wreck.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 29, 2007)

jason8047 said:


> Dang, ya'll are making me nervous.  I guess mine is an older one cause I have to put it on fire to unload the round in the chamber.  I dont like that but didnt know they had changed it.  That in itself makes me a nervous wreck.



http://www.remington.com/safety/safety_center/safety_modification_program/

You should send it in.   Interesting that they now charge you $20 to fix their problem.


----------



## Paddle (Dec 30, 2007)

7x57 said:


> http://www.remington.com/safety/safety_center/safety_modification_program/
> 
> You should send it in.   Interesting that they now charge you $20 to fix their problem.



 I think that Jan 2008 is the end of the program.

 A guy in our club had that happen to him the year. 

 It didn't take long to research it on the web.


----------



## Jriley (Dec 30, 2007)

I got rid of all of my 700's. I had four at one time, and I loved them. I just wasn't willing to risk my life, or others hunting with me.


----------



## badger (Dec 30, 2007)

Rifle Basix makes great triggers for Remingtons. They are easily adjustable and don't have the AD problems.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 30, 2007)

I had the same thing happen to me as well with a .270.  I called remington and they fixed it with no problem.  It is a common problem with the Remington 700's.


----------



## NottelyBILL (Dec 30, 2007)

sear engagement is what the problem sounds like to me. This can be adjusted is about 15 minutes if you have the proper instructions. I think I found the instructions on a sniper web site. I have a copy here but I can't find it at the moment.


----------



## stevetarget (Dec 30, 2007)

The recall Remington did will fix the problem with unloading the rifle. .
 As others have said, your trigger job was set without enough sear engagement or possibly the screws were not painted when the adjustment was made and it the sear setting changed. 
The internet is a wonderful place for information and yes you can find out how to do your own trigger job but I highly recommend that you take the gun to a good shop and let them do it for you. 
 IF you decide to do your own trigger job at least weigh the trigger with a set of scales and don't set a factory trigger  lower than 3 pounds.  I know they will go much lower, but I also know that most of the ones that fire on close are set lower than 3 pounds. 

One safety test everyone can and should do is (make sure the gun is unloaded and pointed in a safe direction) open and SLAM the bolt closed at least a dozen times to verify that the firing pin never falls. Check your gun this way every year.


----------



## Hammack (Dec 30, 2007)

NottelyBILL said:


> sear engagement is what the problem sounds like to me. This can be adjusted is about 15 minutes if you have the proper instructions. I think I found the instructions on a sniper web site. I have a copy here but I can't find it at the moment.



You are right, BUT if something does happen down the road and he worked on it himself then HE will be liable for it if anyone is hurt.  If a qualified gunsmith or Remington fixes it then they are liable for the work.  I have several 700's, and almost all of the ones I really hunt with I have converted over to Winchester 70 style 3 position safetys.


----------



## CAL (Dec 30, 2007)

stevetarget said:


> The recall Remington did will fix the problem with unloading the rifle. .
> As others have said, your trigger job was set without enough sear engagement or possibly the screws were not painted when the adjustment was made and it the sear setting changed.
> The internet is a wonderful place for information and yes you can find out how to do your own trigger job but I highly recommend that you take the gun to a good shop and let them do it for you.
> IF you decide to do your own trigger job at least weigh the trigger with a set of scales and don't set a factory trigger  lower than 3 pounds.  I know they will go much lower, but I also know that most of the ones that fire on close are set lower than 3 pounds.
> ...



I agree,have several 700's and have never had one to fire accidently.I donot have the triggers set on less than 3# either.Plus,the threads on the adjustments need to be locked as stated to keep from  backing off and changing the adjustment or the pull weight!Good luck with getting it fixed.


----------



## rayjay (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a q about the older Rem triggers that locked the bolt. Can't you just cut off the tab that locks the bolt ? Then you could leave the safe on while opening the bolt to unload the rifle.


----------



## stevetarget (Dec 30, 2007)

yep, that will work


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Dec 31, 2007)

Over the Last 20 Years I've Owned Close to 200 Modle 7 and 700. Never Had a Problem with any of these, That Had Not Been Fooled with By Some one That Didn't Know what they where Doing. If you Lighten a Trigger and Don't set the sear and OverTravel You will Have what Has Likly Happed Here. And with Several Others. These are very easy to Do ,If you understand How they Work. If Not it Not worth Life are Limb. To find out The sear was Not Ingauged Properly When you Drop the safty, and it Goes Off.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 31, 2007)

My dad has a 700 that was NEVER tampered with.  Came right from the factory in the early 70's.  The gun fired once when my mom unloaded it and once when I was loading it and closed the bolt.  However, it never happend with my dad who carried it 90% of the time.  When it fired with my mom, he thought it was something she did, but when it fired with me, he knew it was the gun.  Sent it to an authorized remy dealer and they put in a new trigger for $20.  Ive heard the argument that remmy triggers will fire when dirty, but, my dads trigger was not dirty.  There is a problem with the old triggers.  The old trigger needed to be taken off safety in order to cycle the bolt (the bolt would lock with the safety on).  The new trigger does not lock the bolt, so you can cycle the bolt with the safety on.  The recall has been extended several time, so I wouldn't count on it ending in Jan 08.  As with any gun, never point it in the direction of any person or object.  And never use your rifle scope to glass.  Basic common sense will keep a lot of stupid accidents from happening.


----------



## weagle (Jan 1, 2008)

As 7x57 pointed out, the safety problem on the 700's has been well documented and known for years.  While poor trigger jobs are certainly responsible for a lot of problems the real issue is with the Walker design.  

Remington could have fixed the real problem easily, but instead chose to change the safety design so that the rifle could be unloaded without pushing the safety off.  I've owned 2 remington 600's (same remington trigger design) that would drop the hammer when the safety was pushed off.  I replaced the triggers with rifle Basix triggers and solved the problem.

Weagle


----------

